# RIP Krissi Bird



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Krissi was found dead in her cage this morning by my boyfriend..I'm kind of kicking myself right now for not pursuing the Aspergillosis treatment; the sample from AvianBiotech came back positive for it but the vet said she most likely did not because her xrays were clear and her lungs sounded fine.

She will be terribly missed. She was such a cuddly bird I couldn't even be mad at her when she laid a big watery one on my shoulder...which then slipped into my shirt. 

For those who were not part of the forum during the period which I got her, I took her for her owner when they were moving to Florida and could not take her with them. When I got her she was thin and looked awful as she was going through a very heavy molt. 2 weeks with me and she looked like a different bird; her feathers were in place and she was once again beautiful...still thin, but was a gorgeous old lady of 13 years.

She gained weight with me initially..up 10 grams during the time I had her, but it had levelled off after that and she maintained a weight of 92 g for the rest of the time being. I finally got her stubborn butt to eat pellets (not just nutriberries) last week, I was so excited. LOL.

Anyways...a sweet sweet bird crossed over the rainbow bridge this morning and I wish her a final, and eternal, peace.

Fly free Krissi...lots of kisses to you (we know you loved them).









Begging for scritches..









She gave herself a bath after I moved her into her new cage..









Scratching her foot..I always thought this was cute picture.


















Looking modest..









And her protecting her "nest."


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, Bailey I am so sorry for your loss. I know how much you love Krissi. And I know how much this hurts.

R.I.P. Krissi - fly free!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss hun FLY HIGH Krissi


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

God..Adrian called me this morning and he goes "I don't know what to do about Krissi, she's not moving." And I jumped up to throw some clothes on and told him "I'll be right there." And he goes, "No, babe, you don't understand..she's dead." I was so ready to throw my day away and rush her to the vet..I think I'm taking her tomorrow for a necropsy, I told Adrian to leave her in her cage for now.

I'm pretty upset over it all..but more than that I am just having a hard time telling Amber--her original owner; how do you tell someone their first pet died? I always told Amber she could have Krissi back at any moment she wanted her. I can't imagine how devastated she'll be..

I send her pictures and updates every 2 weeks and she talks about visiting her..I even made a joke that when she visited that Krissi would end up sitting with her on a plane back to Florida. 

I told her to call or text me when she is at home so I can talk to her when she is in private. I'm so dreading this talk...there is no gentle way to put it.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about Krissi. Its never easy to lose them, I know. Just remember that you did your best and gave her such a good life. hugs!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  My heart hurt when I saw this post. I've followed Krissi's story and I have always routed for her. I'm grieving with you. She was a darling bird. Please let us know what the result of necropsy if you decide to do it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think I'm taking her tomorrow morning..I'm afraid to though because I'm really going to want to ring that doctor's neck if she died from aspergillosis. 

I just talked to Amber..she's pretty upset, but appreciative of everything I've done. I'm going to print all the pictures I have of Krissi and mail them to her. I just feel awful or guilty (?) because I was trusted to care for her and then I lost her just like that. It's a horrible feeling to lose someone else's pet.

Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Do not feel guilty. You took wonderful care of Krissi and did everything you could for her. RIP Krissi.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Bailey, I am so sorry for your loss Rest peacefully Krissi.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> I think I'm taking her tomorrow morning..I'm afraid to though because I'm really going to want to ring that doctor's neck if she died from aspergillosis.
> 
> I just talked to Amber..she's pretty upset, but appreciative of everything I've done. I'm going to print all the pictures I have of Krissi and mail them to her. I just feel awful or guilty (?) because I was trusted to care for her and then I lost her just like that. It's a horrible feeling to lose someone else's pet.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support.


She was your pet too. You did everything for her that you could. This is a hard loss, but you worked so hard with Krissi to get her healthy and eating right, that it's not fair for you to blame yourself. You were the BEST birdie mommy you could be. I mean- You went as far as tricking her to eat nutriberries from a millet holder!

Just don't beat yourself up. It hurts, but try not to guilt yourself. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Fly free krissi. Big scritches to birdie heaven


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OMG!!!! (((((HUGS)))) I am at a loss of what to say. I had just finished the collage with her. Can I put in Memory of Krissi on it?


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry Bailey for your loss of Krissi,she will be missed.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Aw, I'm so sorry to read of your loss of Krissi


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

srtiels said:


> OMG!!!! (((((HUGS)))) I am at a loss of what to say. I had just finished the collage with her. Can I put in Memory of Krissi on it?


Of course you can  thanks Susanne. You're probably the reason she made it this far. 

I'm glad she's at peace and whatever suffering she had gone through is over. She was obviously a fighter.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The vet just called...she had an enlarged heart which she said was most likely the contributing factor to her death, her liver was fatty, and her spleen was abnormal. She also had a crushed egg in her oviduct that made it hard for her to breathe. So basically every part of her was messed up. 

After talking to Adrian it sounded like she had a seizure because he found her with her beak clenched..upper beak tucked into the lower and her feet outstretched.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It sounds like that combination was just too much for her little body to handle, even though you gave her the best possible chance. I'm glad it wasn't anything infectious, and I hope it gives you at least a little sense of peace knowing that you couldn't have changed what happened.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor girl..I'm picking her up today or tomorrow morning and then I'll finally put her to rest.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> It sounds like that combination was just too much for her little body to handle, even though you gave her the best possible chance. I'm glad it wasn't anything infectious, and I hope it gives you at least a little sense of peace knowing that you couldn't have changed what happened.


Exactly my thoughts. I'm so sorry you lost Krissi. I hope this puts you a little at ease.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor little tiel. You did all you could. You should take comfort in knowing you gave her the best possible care and that she spent her last days happy with you and your other tiels.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She hated other birds but loved her people flock. I'm very glad she was a part of or lives. She was truly a blessing to everyone who cared for her. She (figuratively) had a big heart.  She trusted me from the very start..a very lovely, and loving, bird. Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am only just seeing this. I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Krissi.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

In Memory of Krissi.... She was one of my favorite forum birds, and a grand old girl, with a big heart and a sweetness to her.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks again Susanne. It looks beautiful. 

And thank you to everyone else who rooted for her and followed her story with me. I took her home from the vet yesterday afternoon and put her in her final resting spot this morning. I'm hoping to feel her sitting on my shoulder from time to time.


----------



## Zensei (Apr 28, 2012)

_This post has been deleted/edited by the user._


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

So sorry....  RIP


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sure she'll be sitting on your shoulder from time to time, and hopefully you'll be able to feel her presence when she does. She's your guardian bird now


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys I wanted to send a framed collage to Amber, her previous owner. I love yours Susanne, but I felt I needed something more _personal_ to send to her...so please don't take offense!  I will use yours for myself.

What do you guys think?

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g264/bjkhot06/Krissi Bird/KrissiCollage.jpg

I will also add a tail feather of hers to the center.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It's gorgeous.  its so sad she's gone. I really enjoyed hearing about her.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I know, I really do wish things had turned out better. She was the sweetest little thing and so in tune with people


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It is beautiful, Bailey.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

so sorry to hear of you lose. R.I.P Krissi


----------



## C M (Apr 3, 2010)

Deepest condolences on your loss. It sounds like she had a great life and you took her when her former home had nowhere for her to go; who knows where she would have ended up otherwise. It sounds like she had so much going on, nothing you could have done at that point would have been enough; sometimes their little lives just can't be saved no matter how much effort, time, and money we put in. She knew she was loved.


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

I am completely sorry at the sudden death of your dear companion.
I thank you for giving her a life full of joy and happiness and to have cherished her to the very end. 
My prayers and thoughts are with her and those she left behind.
May Krissi rest in eternal peace flying high in the bright wide sky.

*:angel:Requiescat in pace, Krissi.:angel: *


----------

